

Java has become the most popular language for Open source - suprgeek
https://www.ohloh.net/languages/compare?measure=commits&percent=true&l0=c&l1=html&l2=java&l3=php&l4=python&l5=ruby&l6=-1&commit=Update

======
huhtenberg
I wonder what language would it be when all the cruft is trimmed? Probably
C/++ or Python.

------
bnegreve
Not that obvious if you add C++ to the list on the right.

------
antimora
More or less it has remain the same.

